# اكثر من نصف مصانع الاسمنت الجديدة فى العالم ستقام فى الصين



## معماريون (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اكثر من نصف مصانع الاسمنت الجديدة فى العالم ستقام فى الصين 
بكين 4 سبتمبر / ذكر مالكولم شيلبورن مدير مؤتمر الاسمنت الدولى هنا اليوم الخميس ان عدد مصانع الاسمنت المقامة حديثا فى الصين سوف يفوق العدد الاجمالى للمصانع الجديدة التى تقام فى بقية انحاء العالم فى الاعوام القادمة . 

وفى حديثه فى المؤتمر الدولى الثامن عشر للاسمنت ، قال شيلبورن ان الصين ليست فقط المنتجة لثلث اسمنت العالم ، وانما تمتعت ايضا باسرع اسواق الاسمنت نموا خلال الاعوام العشرة الماضية ، الامر الذى خلق مساحة شاسعة للاستثمار. وبالرغم من ان الحكومة الصينية تسمح لشركات الاسمنت ذات الاستثمار الاجنبى الكامل بالعمل ، الا ان الاستثمار الاجنبى لا يشكل سوى 1.5 فى المائة فقط فى هذه الصناعة حتى الان ، بينما تبلغ النسبة 50 فى المائة فى الدول المتقدمة فى اوروبا وامريكا الشمالية ، و60 فى المائة فى تايلاند و80 فى المائة فى اندونيسيا . وذكر شيلبورن ان شركات الاسمنت الصينية الكبرى سوف تدخل ضمن اكبر 10 شركات فى العالم بسبب تقدمها السريع فى تقنيات الاسمنت . 

اذا فيه احد له صديق بالصين ممكن يفيدنا اكثر
​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا هلااااا بك أخي معماريون نورتنا  

تسلم على نقل الخبر الله يرضى عليك​
المرجع 
http://arabic.people.com.cn/200309/05/ara20030905_68865.html


----------



## ابن البلد (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*يحملون أكياس الاسمنت من الصين*


----------



## معماريون (11 نوفمبر 2006)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> يا هلااااا بك أخي معماريون نورتنا
> 
> ...



شاكر تعليقك اختي صناعة المعمار
لا اخفيكي ان لي عزيز وغالي في الصين الله يوفقه يارب

تحياتي​


----------



## معماريون (11 نوفمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


>



صوره معبره عن الحدث كيف حصلتها

تحياتي​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (11 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارحب بالاخ م. شبلي والله يجزيك الخير

اخي معماريون ان شاء الله تلتقي به على خير والله يوفقنا جميعا

سعيدة بكم مهندسينا في قسمنا :30:​


----------



## ابن البلد (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا قوي بالصور أخي والحمد لله 
شوف موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=28512
تسعين بالمائة من الصور مني
حتى تلك التي بغير اسمي
أعطيتها لهم وقلت لهم انشروها 
الصورة من رويترز
ومن موقع بالعبرية
بحكم كوني فلسطيني أعيش في اسرائيل وأتقن العبرية بشكل تام
الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## عبود20 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## معماريون (13 نوفمبر 2006)

> شبلي موعد أنا قوي بالصور أخي والحمد لله
> عبود20 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



اهلا بكم نيابة عن مسئولي القسم الصناعي
وانا لست الا ناقل لمعلومه اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم

تحياتي​


----------



## ابن البلد (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*كلك ذوق*



معماريون قال:


> اهلا بكم نيابة عن مسئولي القسم الصناعي
> وانا لست الا ناقل لمعلومه اتمنى ان اكون افدتكم
> 
> تحياتي​



أنت أمير ..........


----------



## بيت لحم (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اعتقد با الحديد قد ارتفع سعره نتيجة لهذا الكم الهائل من المصانع التي سو تبنى في الصين


----------



## معماريون (15 نوفمبر 2006)

بيت لحم قال:


> اعتقد با الحديد قد ارتفع سعره نتيجة لهذا الكم الهائل من المصانع التي سو تبنى في الصين



هل تقصد ان يكون هناك مصانع حديد توازي هذه المصانع​


----------



## معماريون (15 نوفمبر 2006)

شبلي موعد قال:


> أنت أمير ..........



شاكر لك
ولكن هذا فعلا على نفسي الله يعينني عليها​


----------



## afreet (22 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

